# As if ship's masters don't have enough to do already:



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

As if ship's captains don't have enough to do already, the IMO afflicts them with yet another responsibility: 

(News Item):

NEW IMO RULE TASKS MASTER WITH COLLECTING AND PRESERVING CRIMINAL EVIDENCE 

A measure now pending at the International Maritime Organization (IMO) sets guidelines 
for ship masters to follow in “collecting and preserving evidence” following allegations 
that a serious crime has been committed on board ship. The measure outlines 
responsibilities of the ship’s captain during the time period between the report of a 
possible serious crime and the time when professional crime scene investigators take 
action.

“It is recognized that the master is not a professional crime-scene investigator and that 
crew and resources to preserve and collect evidence may be limited depending on the 
vessel type,” the measure states. However, “the master should attempt to secure the scene 
of the alleged crime as soon as possible… Where an incident has occurred in a space that 
cannot be sealed, the master should aim to collect the evidence…”

Under the rule, the master would be expected, for example, “to draw up a list of persons 
who may have information and invite them to record their recollection of events,” as well 
as to collect evidence while wearing protective clothing “such as overalls and rubber 
gloves.” The rule stipulates that all collected items “are to be photographed, 
identified, labelled and logged at the location found before removal and packaging.” 

Examples of labels and packaging materials for many types of evidence are listed. 
Specifics for collecting samples of blood and other “biohazards” are included, as are 
techniques for recovering fibers and hair, and preserving or photographing footprints and 
finger prints. The new rule is posted in its entirety on www.bridgedeck.org under 
“Breaking News.”


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

...........and failure to do so will result in the Master examining the inside of a cell in some foreign land I suppose. Sheesh.........!


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

In the event of a crime onboard ship I'm sure the Master would already carry out the procedures mentioned in the IOM proposals without some jobs worth making it a legal requirement.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> In the event of a crime onboard ship I'm sure the Master would already carry out the procedures mentioned in the IOM proposals without some jobs worth making it a legal requirement.


What's the Isle of Man got to do with it?

Everyone who watches TV should know how to preserve a crime scene ... lock the door, not too difficult. Having said that, I've met a couple of cops who apparently don't have a telly.

John T


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not sure what is the beef here? It apparently refers to when a "serious crime" has been committed- not just any minor infraction of law.The preservation of evidence is paramount in such a case.

It seems perfectly reasonable to me to expect the most senior and responsible person onboard to secure the best possible evidence. I'd be surprised if a Master didn't want to do so,after all they have overall responsibilty for the ship. There's no immediate resort to professional police input. In another scenario, eg office environment, you'd expect the senior manager to take charge, not leave it to an office girl (or boy).


----------

